# how long does cannabutter cookies stay good for.



## Tha Bidness (Sep 22, 2012)

I made cannabutter a few times and it never really worked....well i just made some using the crockpot method 2 hours high then 2 hours low. I ate 4 cookies and was seriously FUCKED up all night... my dog ate one and he was tripping...i actually thought he was going to die..he was like having a seizure....anyways i put the rest of them in the fridge...how long are they good for????????

p.s. i think this is my new favorite way to get high......it feels like i just ripped the bong all night......!!!!!!


----------



## Vindicated (Sep 22, 2012)

If they're fresh baked cookies, they'll probably turn hard and stale within a week, but some cookies (Oreos) seem to last forever. And yeah, it's not good to give dogs cannabis. Its not fun for them like it is for us and it has been known to cause seizures, vomiting, and foaming of the mouth.


----------



## stickyicky0420 (Sep 22, 2012)

lol poor dog if u wrap the cookies in some saran wrap they should last a week or 2


----------



## stickyicky0420 (Sep 22, 2012)

yea dont just stick them in the frig put them in something to protect them from the elements then when ur ready put them in the microwave for like 15seconds depending on how many u have and they will taste like u just pulled them out of the oven they can last months if u properly store them. first few batches i made didnt work either the last batch did though lol i almost went to the hospitle i thought my throt was closeing up turns out it was just a bad case of cotten mouth and paronia lol


----------



## highground (Sep 22, 2012)

don't give any kind of drug to anyone or anything not expecting it man, it might seem entertaining for you, but animals don't know how to react to that. sure, the weed itself won't kill the animal, but what if he went crazy and somehow injured himself? on the topic of the cookies, if you are looking to keep them long term do what i do, just throw them in the freezer. there they will last for about as long as you will need. sure, the taste and texture may suffer, but lets be honest here, the effect is whats important!


----------



## Tha Bidness (Sep 22, 2012)

well i am totally against getting dogs high...i dont like that.....he stole one off my plate....and i was scarred all night cause he was freaking out...trust me, that part was not fun


----------



## sunni (Sep 23, 2012)

yeah wrap them up and keep them like regular cookies, in the fridge or on the counter if youre going to eat them within 3 days


----------



## Doobius1 (Sep 23, 2012)

I make a batch of like 40-50 cookies at a time. Lasts me 6 months. Get a good air tight tupperware and freeze them. I dip mine in tea. Best cookie for me is ginger snaps. The ginger, cinnamon and mollassas really keep the nasty flavour in check


----------



## Jogro (Sep 23, 2012)

If you freeze them, they will keep for at least eight months, and probably quite a bit longer. 

Just wrap them with plastic wrap and keep them in an airtight container (eg a tupperware) so they don't get freezer burn.


----------

